# Jessica Joyce Eileen Buckley



## snugglemuffin

Jessica Joyce Eileen Buckley was born at 1928 tonight she weight 9lb and 11oz. Snugglemuffin and the baby are doing great, I'll let her go into details when she comes back home and does not have to use that hideous hospital web :D Thanks again for all your support, prayers and best wishes 

Adam


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations guys!


----------



## AppleBlossom

congratulations =]


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## genkigemini

YAY!! Congrats! I can not wait to hear the story and see pictures! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Samo

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: so happy for you! Can't wait for pictures :)


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## goldlion

Woohoo she arrived! Congratulations on your new little girl! :D


----------



## Samantha675

Oh Congratulations!!!


----------



## AquaDementia

Congrats! That is one big healthy baby.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations! xXx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation xx


----------



## Gabi

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tezzy

congrats!


----------



## Louisa K

Wooo Hoo Congrats !!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! 

:happydance: :happydance:

xx


----------



## Stef

Congrats

x


----------



## LilysMummy

Congratulations hunni!!!

xx


----------



## Linzi

Congrats!

xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Yay! Congrats snugglemuffin!! Cant wait to see her x


----------



## sarah29

:happydance: Congratulations x


----------



## Newt

awwww congratulations


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## sophie

Congrats hun
xx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xx


----------



## Jenny

:headspin::headspin:

Congrats Snuggle! Can't wait to see pictures :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Mango

YAY!! Big congrats Snuggle Muffin, you weren't the last of the Feb mommies after all. Hun I hope you have a speedy recovery and are doing well. Enjoy your new lil bundle!


----------



## cutie_wutie

Congrats Hun Xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless what a lovely valentines present - congrats to you both xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------

